# Trip to Utah



## johncp (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm planning a trip to Utah this season (probably around President's Day Weekend in February), and I was wondering if anyone has planned a Utah trip before and have any advice on how to make this trip as cost effective as possible. We were planning on hitting Utah's local resorts like Brighton, Snowbird, Solitude. I figure the best thing to do is rent out a condo or a house in Salt Lake City, since there's a free shuttle to the above resorts from the city. We weren't planning on gong to Park City, or Canyons, etc....

Does this seem like the best plan, or does anyone have any advice or suggestions to plan accordingly for this trip? 

Much appreciated, 

thanks.

JP


----------



## Towkin (Oct 14, 2010)

Stay at any hotel along the train/bus route with breakfast included, you don't need a car rental, like $5 roundtrip to mountain. Go to Walmart (or whatever is close)and buy some bread, PB&J/deli Meat for lunch on the mountain, and water. Spend $20 or less on your dinner.Buy your lift tickets before you get to the mountain (the online ticket packs or canyonsports.com). Pat yourself on the back for how cheap (but awesome) your trip was


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I love hanging out in park city but as far as riding I'd take the better snow and cheaper hotels in the valley near big\little cottonwood canyons any day of the week.

Or even better stay up in Eden super cheap near Ogden(north of Sale Lake) and ride fresh snow days after a storm at Snowbasin or my personal favorite powder mountain.


----------



## johncp (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks for all the tips, but what would the best area be if I was trying to rent a condo/house that's nearest to Snowbird, Brighton?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

As towkin said, definitely get your tickets at canyonsports. you will save so much money. those are also the best resorts you can hit, in order


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

johncp said:


> thanks for all the tips, but what would the best area be if I was trying to rent a condo/house that's nearest to Snowbird, Brighton?


Look in the sandy or cottonwood heights areas for a hotel/condo , depending on how long your staying you might be best off looking on craigsliat for a condo


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

There are quite a few "suite" hotels near the Cottonwood canyons. Last year we found a room (I'll post the name of the place when I get home) for less than $120 a night.

That was with a full kitchen, two beds and separate living room with a pullout.

Right on the bus line and right across the street from a market. Quite a few of the hotels we looked at had the amenity of sending you a form that you fill out for your grocery order. The order is in your room on arrival, no surcharges, etc. Lazy? Sure. But sweet.

Check out the Salt Lake Super Pass Ski Salt Lake Super Pass - FAQ, Purchase Ski Resort & Ski Lift Passes, Ski Packages, Ski Discounts - The Official site for Salt Lake Ski Resorts. I don't think it is as cheap as buying from Canyon, but, without a car this may be easier.

And do check out Solitude. It isn't as big (size or steeps) as Snowbird but there are no, none, nada lines. We scored a deal to stay on mountain last year and we were finding untracked snow at 12.00 noon.


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

Been down there twice. First time we stayed at a hotel (Best Western I think south of downtown)that had a package that included lift tickets to any of the 4 closest resorts, Alta being open for boarders, plus tickets to ride the bus up. Worked out real well, we rented a car, which is real cheap compared to an SUV, and didn't have to worry about driving up the canyons, just parked at the P&R at the caanyon entrances.

As mentioned before, don't rule out Solitude especially on weekends when Snowbird is a serious zoo. Only negative about Solitude IMO is there rfd reader system is the worst functioning I've ever seen. Been there 3 times and everytime someone in our party had hassles with it. Also if there is no fresh snow they seem to do the best job grooming.

Last time stayed at a friends and took advantage of the discounted tickets in town, several shops sell these and it is a pretty good savings if you are going several days.


----------



## johncp (Mar 3, 2009)

how reliable/often are the buses? would the bus be a good source of transportation say going from cottonwood to brighton/solitude, as well as snowbird? 

thanks, 

jp


----------



## hunterxaz (Jun 28, 2009)

johncp said:


> how reliable/often are the buses? would the bus be a good source of transportation say going from cottonwood to brighton/solitude, as well as snowbird?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> jp


They're super reliable. (SLC local here.)

http://www.rideuta.com/mc/?page=RidingUTA-SkiService


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

They have special buses going to the resorts with racks for boards/skis on the outside. Worked real well for us. Only downside was the schedules limited Apres boarding. If you like an adult beverage after your day the bar at the base of the gondola at Snowbird is a must, I think it is called the wheelehouse.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Screw the buses the drivers are all pissed off at the world. Just hitch hike much easier getting up and down the canyon.


----------

